# Fisch des  Jahres 2018? DAFV wird nicht mal genannt ...



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Fisch des  Jahres 2018? DAFV wird nicht mal genannt ...​*
*Über den DAFV berichten wir schon länger nicht mehr viel - warum denen eine Bühne bieten? Aber immer wieder kommt es mal vor, dass man doch was schreiben muss - z. B. zum Fisch des Jahres 2018, gekürt vom DAFV (natürlich ohne jemals Angler zu fragen)*

Quelle NGZonline:
Grevenbroich - "Fisch des Jahres" ist in der Stadt selten geworden

Kommentar

Zum Thema Stichling und war der Fisch vielleicht nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl sei (abgesehen davon, dass er kein Angelfisch ist), hatten wir schon mehrfach berichtet und listen das im Anhang auf.

Das Argument des DAFV war ja immer, das wäre gut für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, so ein "Fisch des Jahres" oder eine "Flusslandschaft des Jahres".

Dass mir ein "Angler des Jahres" oder ein "Tag der Angler" viel lieber wäre, habe ich schon mehrfach angeführt - geschenkt...

Die Autorin der NGZ hat sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt und einen durchaus netten Artikel geschrieben dazu, zu Wort kamen auch richtige Naturschützer wie Norbert Wolf vom Grevenbroicher Umweltzentrum Schneckenhaus, der auch städtischer Umweltbeauftragter ist.

Dass im obigen Artikel die erstklassige "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit"" des DAFV einmal klar ersichtlich wird, bringt mich jedoch zu einem Grinsen, das gebe ich zu:
*Nicht in EINEM einzigen Wort, nicht mit einer Silbe wird der DAFV erwähnt.*

Weder (wie sich der DAFV selber wohl sehen will) als Naturschutzexperten für Fische, geschweige denn als jemand, der etwas mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun hat, und/oder warum oder wieso da die Wahl des DAFV auf diesen Fisch fiel - nur warum der Grevenbroicher Umweltbeautragte die Wahl gut findet, wird erwähnt..

Ja, natürlich, man könnte sagen, der DAFV kann ja nichts dafür, wenn die Autorin ihn nicht nennt.

Nur mal überlegen:
Ob wohl beim "Vogel des Jahres" auch der NABU vergessen wird zu erwähnen von Autoren/Journalisten?

Oder ist beim NABU nicht eher so:
Immer Infokasten, immer Interview und das in hunderten Veröffentlichungen und nicht nur einer Handvoll wie beim DAFV....????

Thomas Finkbeiner

Anhang Mehr Infos zum Fisch des Jahres 2018:

Fisch des Jahres 2018

Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV

Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?

Mehr zu Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" des DAFV - Selbstentlarvung:
ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt - Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fisch des  Jahres 2018? DAFV wird nicht mal genannt ...*

Auch die Schweiz hat jetzt nach den Ösis mit dem Waller (Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018! Gewählt in Österreich) einen Fisch des Jahres gekürt:
*Der Aal ist der Fisch des Jahres 2018*
https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/wissen/natur/der-aal-ist-der-fisch-des-jahres-2018/story/22755063

Beides Fische, die für mich näher am Angler und am Angeln sind, als der DAFV-Stichling


----------



## Grünknochen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fisch des  Jahres 2018? DAFV wird nicht mal genannt ...*

Sag das nicht.
Das sog. Microfishing ist ua in Japan sehr beliebt. Siehe http://microfishing.com/2011/11/05/micro-fishing-for-tanago-bitterling-in-japan/

Bitterling, Moderlieschen, Stichling unter dem Motto ''Wer fängt den Kleinsten'' anglerisch ins Visier zu nehmen, wäre doch mal was. In weiser Voraussicht hat der DafV dies als möglichen Trend erkannt. Vermute ich mal...
Hat im Übrigen den unschätzbaren Vorteil, dass Du dieser Angelei auch im eigenen Gartenteich oder gar Aquarium im Wohnzimmer nachgehen kannst. Homefishing könnte man das nennen...
P.S.: Selbstverständlich gilt auch hier das C&R Verbot. Dh der Fisch muss entnommen und vernünftig verwertet werden. Stichlingfilet auf Toast. Lecker...


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fisch des  Jahres 2018? DAFV wird nicht mal genannt ...*

Dazu passend das richtige Filiermesser:
https://www.pfmmedical.com/de/produktkatalog/featherR_mikroskalpelle/phakoskalpell/index.html


----------

